# Blue Screen od Death (tcpip.sys error)



## b0bby (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi there. Lately I have been getting the blue screen od death errors. Since you can't use Print Screen, I took some pictures with a camera. Hope you guys can fix this becasue its really annoying error.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you happen to have NetLimiter installed? There is an issue where it will crash with this error code.

Check in the event log and see if there are any more details we can look at.


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Hmmm you did well to get a 7e error.

I checked with Microsoft. They dont seem to clear on wat causes this. The most popular causes are,

Problems after you upgrade to XP.
or a driver issue.

Try this,
Start/control panel/administrative tools/event viewer
click system and look for any errors.

See what that gives you. if you have an error it is possible to click the errors and go to microsft to find out how to fix things.


----------



## b0bby (Feb 18, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Do you happen to have NetLimiter installed? There is an issue where it will crash with this error code.
> 
> Check in the event log and see if there are any more details we can look at.


Yes I do have Netlimiter installed, shall I remove it?

I also noticed that this error more often when I start up Limewire.

I also check the event viewer, and where there was error, it said Source "tcpip", and when I checked the properties it said.

TCP/IP has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent TCP connect attempts.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, we provide no support for P2P applications, so you're out of luck with Limewire here. I would indeed uninstall Netlimiter, since this is a known issue with that utility.


----------

